# Face Paint restrictions?



## KeatAlex (Mar 3, 2020)

This is how the face paint is applied to the face. Does this mean that we can't put face paint on the blank areas?

Does this mean the beard wasn't face paint?




Here's a transparent version


----------



## grooviestbaby (Mar 3, 2020)

I think it's pretty safe to assume the beard was an equippable item, which can be either cool or lame depending on which way you look at it! i'm still excited for the facepaint feature, even though it wasn't what a lot of people expected. it'll still be kind of cool


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 3, 2020)

It does look like they only want you to be able to put designs on the cheeks and forehead. Honestly, it's not what some people wanted, but I think it's still great. We couldn't put anything that wasn't an accessory on the face before, so this is still progress. I feel like cheeks and forehead would cover most things people would've wanted anyway.


----------



## bubbleblib (Mar 3, 2020)

Maybe there will be a way to pro design a pattern for face paint? It just looks odd the way the pattern is split otherwise, surely it would be really hard to judge where a part of a pattern would end up on the face if you were just doing the standard square. That is just my opinion though~


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 3, 2020)

bubbleblib said:


> Maybe there will be a way to pro design a pattern for face paint? It just looks odd the way the pattern is split otherwise, surely it would be really hard to judge where a part of a pattern would end up on the face if you were just doing the standard square. That is just my opinion though~



I hope that there is. And hopefully they will give you a face (even some generic face even if it's not yours) as a live preview sample on the side of the screen while you work.


----------



## bubbleblib (Mar 3, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I hope that there is. And hopefully they will give you a face (even some generic face even if it's not yours) as a live preview sample on the side of the screen while you work.



I think that would be the best way of going about it. If you think about what we have seen so far of the pro designs, looking particularly at the one for the baseball cap you see it is adjusted for wrapping round a curved surface. If they can do that for hats why not faces?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 3, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> It does look like they only want you to be able to put designs on the cheeks and forehead. Honestly, it's not what some people wanted, but I think it's still great. We couldn't put anything that wasn't an accessory on the face before, so this is still progress. I feel like cheeks and forehead would cover most things people would've wanted anyway.



I wanted to put face paint to look like Spiderman or Jack Skellington, so it's sad for me LOL


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 3, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> I wanted to put face paint to look like Spiderman or Jack Skellington, so it's sad for me LOL



Ah, that's a good point. 

Then maybe they should have a customizable mask for full-face things. That would be neat.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm hoping there's a full face version?
I wanted paint around my eyes!

Face paint is supposed to be for the whole face ୧( ́⁰⃙⃘Ԑ⁰⃙ఁ̀ )୨

This is something I wanted but I'm hoping they realise this a little restrictive... 

But I'm thinking you'll have a few options like this being one of them, full face, just cheeks, just the forehead, mouth etc...
I'm really hoping for more options... Maybe they wanted feedback and will quickly change it? ୧꒰*?꒳`*꒱૭✧︎


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 3, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Ah, that's a good point.
> 
> Then maybe they should have a customizable mask for full-face things. That would be neat.



Masks hopefully, or at least the Mii face like in NL


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

I was hoping to color in that bright orange nose since skin tone ignores it.


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

I wanted eye lewks not THIS


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 3, 2020)

I was hoping for something... a little different. I guess this is OK, but I'm kinda having a hard time thinking how I will do the butterfly face paint now. I was imagining it would be more on the cheek, but I can't tell from the two pictures how limited the face paint will be. Now I'm really thinking I should do no bangs on my character so that the face paint is at least visible on the forehead...


----------



## Neechan (Mar 3, 2020)

Welp, there goes my birthmark I was going to put on my characters right eye...


----------



## effluo (Mar 3, 2020)

Hmmm.. I was hoping to add freckles across the nose. Or maybe more eye makeup or something.. ah well


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

What actually does that leaves us with?
I doubt I'd use it at all now.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 3, 2020)

I wanna draw all over the face... 



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 3, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I wanna draw all over the face...
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



Thsi is the kind of freedom I wanted from that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neechan said:


> Welp, there goes my birthmark I was going to put on my characters right eye...



Yes, that makes it hard for beauty marks or eye birthmarks


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I wanna draw all over the face...
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



Those crazy eyes!
LOVE it!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm willing to bet the beard wasn't face paint. The would be the weirdest thing ever for Nontendo to paint a beard on a player for a trailer. The beard, if not an accessory, will need to be unlocked. Miles or Harriet. We'll find out in a couple weeks.


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 4, 2020)

I just wanna say, how are people who are making a feudal era island going to make geisha? A geisha face paint would be lovely!
Or I guess this looks more like clown/harlequin makeup hehe (；?Д`A



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 4, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I just wanna say, how are people who are making a feudal era island going to make geisha? A geisha face paint would be lovely!
> Or I guess this looks more like clown/harlequin makeup hehe (；?Д`A
> 
> 
> ...



Similar to what I wanted. I wanted to be a Pierrot..


----------



## moo-kun (Mar 4, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Similar to what I wanted. I wanted to be a Pierrot..



Ooo lovely!!! I wanna make an alien skin or add some stars as freckles or something haha!
I hope they add the whole face and it would be interesting to see what people create (⑅︎ ॣ?͈૦?͈ ॣ)꒳ᵒ꒳ᵎᵎᵎ


----------

